# failed jig on the bandsaw



## anderson958 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm usually a lurker, but really need some help here. I've learned a lot from all of you. OK, here's the project: 2 1/2" inch square legs on a to-be-TV-cabinet with very subtle concave curves, but complex curves. The curves are cut on two faces. I built a jig that Michael Fortune describes (FWW, http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=24962) and I cut into it when cutting a sample (and really butchered my test leg). I'm using a woodslicer (1/2" 3 TPI) blade on a grizzly 550X, so power is not a problem--but ???. 

So here are my questions: is the jig wrong for what I'm trying to do? Or am I using the wrong kind of blade? I've had no problem cutting fairly close to the line on the 3/4" plywood, so I don't think a 1/2" blade is too big for the curves. Here are some pics to help you see it: the jig, and then a close up of the butchered jig (pics are a bit blurry, sorry). The leg sits on the pattern (the part with the hold down clamps), which then runs along the finger which is clamped into the miter slot of the bandsaw--the finger jig doesn't move at all. What happens is that the leg overhands the edge of the jig and I can't see when it starts cutting into the pattern.

Am really looking for advice. Should I just give up and cut along the lines by hand, retaping the sawed off portion with masking tape like a cabriole leg? THANKS for any/all suggestions.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a job for a trim router with a guide bearing on the end for that jig or a bearing on top if you mount the guide jig on top with double sided tape. Just do a rough cut on the bandsaw outside your cut lines.


----------



## anderson958 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, too. Looks like a search for a long flush trim router bit! Has anyone else tried this kind of pattern/finger jig on a bandsaw with success? Thanks.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what the jig is supposed to do. I just make a template out of 1/2" stock and use a flush cutter to match. Btw a 3tpi blade seems a bit aggressive. I usually use a 6tpi blade.


----------

